# I want to ask ALL the writers here...



## Raider X (Nov 3, 2007)

When you write a story (stories), do you research and gather info? Do you just use your imagination? Do you get ideas from other stories here in the library?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Atilde (Nov 3, 2007)

Hello,

When I write a story, your read your story, because you use your imagination.
If another one read the same story he will read another.

When I write a story, I do not copy one. It is not possible for me.
The imagination is a perfect tool. I use it.

Take Care

Atilde


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Nov 3, 2007)

Depends on the story. If I'm placing it in a setting that I know little about, I try to read up on that setting, for instance. I once wrote a story based on a parody version of L. Ron Hubbard's scientology - so I sat in the library and spent an hour with one of his books just so I could mimick his writng style. When I centered several of my stories around circus side shows, I did a lot of reading about the subject - which proved fun for me to do, anyhoo . . .


----------



## fatlane (Nov 3, 2007)

I go through old Harlequin Romances and type them out word for word, except I add "fat" every time I describe the woman or one of her body parts. Except the face if I'm writing a Kelligrl fanfic.


----------



## Zoom (Nov 3, 2007)

If I had continued my circus fat lady WG competition story (I totally forgot the title of it, and at one point it was going to be a choose-your-own-adventure type story), I probably would have done more research regarding some of the more menial circus jobs and what they were like in the mid-19th century.

As it is, I can usually squeak by on imagination and very little research. But this can't apply to everyone. People are more likely to get that scene out of "Throw Momma From the Train" whereby Billy Crystal has to listen to his student call a periscope a "thingy".


----------



## The Id (Nov 5, 2007)

The only reason that I write WG at all is because I've been steeped in years of reading, so that definitely has some sort of influence. More often than not, I have an idea and I execute it. However, my ideas usually just take form as I write, but still, it's just coming out of my head in one for or another.


----------



## Swordfish (Nov 5, 2007)

No-one in the thread has yet mentioned what's surely the best research tool of all: just observing the life and fat around us. 

I think all the stories I've written have been kickstarted by someone I've known in some way who has gained at least a bit of weight: friends, work colleagues, acquaintances, someone who worked in a library I used. Another source of inspiration is the conversations about weight and gaining that an FA sometimes gets into, or overhears. Or the changing spectacle of lovely women carrying extra weight seen on the street, in restaurants, public transport. etc. Look, listen, observe! 

Once life gives me a push of inspiration, then imagination and wishfulfilment fantasy generally takes over. What might have been a small gain in real life becomes a bigger one in my story. The plot takes over. 

As for reading other stories, all ficiton reading helps you to write. Bad writing tells you what to try to avoid. Good fiction writing shows you ways of writing better.


----------



## Elfcat (Nov 8, 2007)

So far it's been imaginative interpretation of experience.


----------



## Billyjoe (Nov 8, 2007)

I base mine off people I've seen in real life with fantasies I have in my head. I think a story just needs one great character to get going. The rest flows from how that character deals with their weight, etc.


----------



## Tad (Nov 9, 2007)

Mine are all pretty much written out of my head--but of course that means I'm drawing on all I've observed and read. Sometimes I start with an idea for a character, sometimes there is something that has happened in my life that I think would interesting to take and explore from a fat angle, sometimes I just have an idea for a premise. 

Probably less than half the stories I start ever get finished. Sometimes whichever thing I start with just doesn't lead me into a story with which I'm happy. Those that do get finished, I typically discover new twists and bits as I'm writing. Occasionally one sits around for some period of time, then something sparks with me.

-Ed


----------



## lizzy (Nov 9, 2007)

For me, most of the time it starts from personal experience or things that people have told me about. Then I'll add some flights of fancy to it. But, I do tend to do a lot of research so I can add a food or dishes that I haven't had in awhile, regional dishes, or information about a place to make the story seem more authentic.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Nov 10, 2007)

Mostly straight thoughts, though some are based on fantasies, and I've got an unfinished one based on real people (many of which are off at college now). If I ever run into something I need to research, I will, but I don't forsee that happening, as I generally work off what I already know.


----------



## Charisa (Nov 14, 2007)

I do a lot of research as regards the bodies of gaining characters, particularly because apart from myself (and I was 180 pounds when I started writing fic) I have not seen many BBWs unclothed IRL. For obvious reasons. 

So I'll try to find a few photos of people at the requisite weight (or weights) and decide on a body-type for my character at the start, and look at how fat is deposited on that body type. So gains will be described differently for an apple-shaped woman, an hourglass, a pear... or a guy.

I used to describe the approximate calorie-count of the massive meals my characters would eat (and I'd spend a long time getting that right) but decided it didn't really add much. I'd rather spend the descriptions on other things.


----------



## Ssaylleb (Nov 22, 2007)

Mine are based on experiences of me or people I know or have seen... and then use my imagination to extend the scenario and add a few more pounds usually ;-)

I love reading, always have so my writing style must be influenced by that.


----------



## Dravenhawk (Dec 5, 2007)

I try to base my characters upon some sort of realistic frame. The biggest woman I have ever seen personally weighed in at 520lbs. Although I took her word for it she was undeniably the biggest woman I have ever seen with my own two eyes. I saw a 600+ woman on one of those daytime talk shows. Once you start going past the 500 lb mark hard data seems to comingile with ficticious hype. I have actually seen, weighed, and measured women over the 400 lb mark so I have some good reference data that doesn't make characters appear too far out. I also keep in mind the mechanics of how a SSBBW would interact with a skinny guy and the world around her. Having a knowledge base of simple practicality of a situation is the fundamental foundation of a good story. It seems in alot of the stories I read in Dims there is extreme weight gain and I see nothing wrong with women getting larger :eat1:. I kept looking for the squash which is ever elusive so I am here to bring it to you.

I am writing a new story. I am truely impressed with the response I received from "The Girl Next Door" :bow: so I am going to give it another go.

Dravenhawk


----------



## Scx (Dec 6, 2007)

Swordfish said:


> As for reading other stories, all ficiton reading helps you to write. Bad writing tells you what to try to avoid. Good fiction writing shows you ways of writing better.



Hear hear!! :bow:

When in doubt, read. Read a lot. Read everything, from the newspaper to the comments on a vicious little blog to the instructions on a bus emergency exit window. From Jane Austen to (oh lord, Wilson, you didn't... I wouldn't have) L. Ron Hubbard.

(okay, okay, I did read 'Battlefield Earth'. I want those trees back) 

And don't be afraid to form opinions on what you read. You can't be entirely non-judgemental about it, or it's worthless. Identify 'I liked this' and/or 'Well, that was a waste of ink'. And figure out WHY.

And then don't do it yourself... Or do, if you're deliberately aiming for that effect. 

To answer the question, no, I don't do a whole lot of research. I look up information to get the facts right (like calculating BMI, and what's the capital of New Hampshire and whatnot) but as far as the general feeling goes, I wing it.

Perhaps that shows.

_Scx_

PS - Mr. Barbers, I do see your point in immersing yourself. Hats off for the effort :bow:


----------



## dale71395 (Dec 11, 2007)

I do some research. I use my imagination mostly. I usually get my inspiration from what I see around me.


----------



## IrishBard (Dec 11, 2007)

I start off with an idea. I spend some time getting a clear idea and then do research for stories, finding mythology from obscure parts of the world, finding concepts and ideas from friends, and stuff, and manipulated it so that I can use it. I then try and create characters, then setting, then selecting words to describe the process (which i find from the library) then its pretty much done, ready to write up.


----------



## samster (Dec 14, 2007)

I usually start a story from somebody I have met or know and go from there. Very little early planning but then the character kind of writes the tale themselves...or the story fizzles out after about fives pages!


----------



## Ena (Dec 20, 2007)

When it comes to my story writing I do a little bit of both. Research, and my own imagination. As mine tend to be more romantic and placed in days of 'yore'. I have to do life-style researching, and just exactly figure out what was allowed then, what was not.

Plus I have to figure out some conflict other than just weight to boost up the tension, to get a climax. Before even hitting a 'Happily Ever After'. Which reminds me I haven't worked on my story in ages...* Goes off to think up the next chapter*


Oh and I'm never opposed to suggestions from other readers: Your reading fans can prove to be very helpful whenever you hit a writers block.


----------



## Gus7021 (Dec 28, 2007)

I aim for more character-driven stories, rather than depending on a specific location or scenario for all of the action - so again, my research is observation of people in general.

Having said that, it's good to put characters in a situation or location that forces them into particular modes of behaviour (say, a cruise...) - but unless it's an extremely complex or specific situation, I don't think it's necessary to do bags of research, or to "write what you know" all the time.

For an example in mainstream fiction, Jules Verne wrote _Around The World In Eighty Days_ without visiting the vast, vast majority of the places he describes - he cribbed his information from timetables and guidebooks, not always in the most careful of fashions. 

While this means there are a fair few number of inaccuracies or impossibilities in the book, the story succeeds (for many) because of its thrilling plot and vividly imagined scenarios and locations - not pinpoint accuracy on minor details.

See also _The Da Vinci Code_, where a Parisian friend of mine assures me that the descriptions of the French capital's road systems are ludicrous - and yet the book works as a thriller (if not as a historical and religious treatise).

Frankly, while it's nice to have a vivid and accurate portrayal of a time or place or thing, I would much rather many modern authors spent their time thinking up decent characters and plots, instead of (off the top of my head) pouring over weapons catalogues, or long 'research trips' to exotic locales.

Sorry, ranting there. Finished now.

Gus


----------

